# Tractor LED lites



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Finally got my 1,000 lm LED lites installed on my Jd5075 OPS. They rock. Can't remember who gave me the recommendation but thanks so much. Was it DSL? Sorry, senioritis


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes it may have been me, I have them on everything I drive. 
Cheers,


----------



## memory (May 29, 2013)

How much did the lights cost? Do you have a link? Did you replace the factory lights or did you add additional lights?

We have some older tractors that need some better lights.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.maxxima.com/

I stock the 1000lm. And sell them locally. Truth be told buy them on amazon and get free shipping! I can't offer you free shipping!


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks DSL for the recomendation they really work.

Memory-I got mine at local truck parts store for about 100/per, mounted them on square channel with holes (stuff like garage door hardware) bolted to the underside of my canopy using the bolts in the canopy to mount the channel. The silly folks at JD provide options for work lites on a cab but not a canopy. Put two on the front which is plenty and will add one on rear in addition to stock lighting. I had already run a heavy circuit to the canopy for a sprayer control so just use the same plug for the lites with a cutoff switch-can run a baler thrower speed switch off the same circuit since I won't ever have conflict between spraying, baling, or night work.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are a few pictures, LED's mounted on a Kubota 8540 on the fenders and one picture of them mounted on top of the ROPS. I have them mounted with split washers and Ny-lock nuts, it makes it easy to rotate them to focus on the task at hand.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I could use them on my JD4440/loader. The loader blocks the lights on the fenders so at night it is hart to see when bailing. The back cab lights seem to do ok but it would help there also.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

gradyjohn said:


> I could use them on my JD4440/loader. The loader blocks the lights on the fenders so at night it is hart to see when bailing. The back cab lights seem to do ok but it would help there also.


They work great for loader work, especially when stacking hay up high in a dark barn. Focus one up high and you are good to go. I have a long narrow barn so I typically flip one back as a back up light.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Do they draw more or less amps as the standard factory lights?

My lenses are getting foggy in my factory lights on 8150 not near as bright as they were new.Thinking of replaceing them.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Do they draw more or less amps as the standard factory lights?
> 
> My lenses are getting foggy in my factory lights on 8150 not near as bright as they were new.Thinking of replaceing them.


They draw about 18 watts each. Factory halogen lights typical draw 35 to 50 watts each.

So yes a lot less, here are the specs

Amp Draw 1500ma 12V / 800ma 24V 
Voltage 12/24 VDC


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Typically sealed halogens use about 5-7 amps.....these are using 1.5 amps @12vdc. That's a good energy savings...

I know that you had to know someone was going to ask this.....wth is up with the blade in the hay meadow??? New rake theory? Winrow merger? Or.........I'm confrused

Purty sure I figured it out....ballast.....


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Typically sealed halogens use about 5-7 amps.....these are using 1.5 amps @12vdc. That's a good energy savings...
> 
> I know that you had to know someone was going to ask this.....wth is up with the blade in the hay meadow??? New rake theory? Winrow merger? Or.........I'm confrused
> 
> Purty sure I figured it out....ballast.....


Had that field baled into large Squares, you got it Ballast! The rear's are filled and I can do 2 large at a time with out the ballast but can't go very fast over bumps. Also ensures that the help doesn't tip it. As you can see the ROPS is folded down, makes it much easier raking the wood line.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

You may also want to look at Hobbs Lighting. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> You may also want to look at Hobbs Lighting. Mike


The HID lights sound interesting for night time harvesting. (Catalog Download) http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CD4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.inspect-and-protect.com%2Fproduction%2Fcnh%2Finspection%2Fdownloads%2FPM-15332_Hobbs%2520Lighting%2520Catalog.pdf&ei=HiOfUu_HLciFkQfEjIDgBA&usg=AFQjCNHH3_49o3I_162smrBzMFlzH5C9qg&bvm=bv.57155469,d.eW0

Regards, Mike


----------



## sciafarmer (Dec 1, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Here are a few pictures, LED's mounted on a Kubota 8540 on the fenders and one picture of them mounted on top of the ROPS. I have them mounted with split washers and Ny-lock nuts, it makes it easy to rotate them to focus on the task at hand.


Gotta say DSL that scenery in the backdrop is gorgeous. Here in IA the plains get a little mundane some days. Pros and cons to all terrains I suppose.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

sciafarmer said:


> Gotta say DSL that scenery in the backdrop is gorgeous. Here in IA the plains get a little mundane some days. Pros and cons to all terrains I suppose.


The mountains here are always changing, depending on the weather. It truly is an awesome place to live. Like you said, however it can really be hard when the weather isn't cooperating and you need to get up some hill, hence having 4 wheel drive on everything is a must. I've pulled my share of flat landers our of ditches in the winter. The mountains in the background are part of green mountain national forest. 
Cheers,


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Vol said:


> The HID lights sound interesting for night time harvesting. (Catalog Download) http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CD4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.inspect-and-protect.com%2Fproduction%2Fcnh%2Finspection%2Fdownloads%2FPM-15332_Hobbs%20Lighting%20Catalog.pdf&ei=HiOfUu_HLciFkQfEjIDgBA&usg=AFQjCNHH3_49o3I_162smrBzMFlzH5C9qg&bvm=bv.57155469,d.eW0
> 
> Regards, Mike


HID light sources are defiantly a way to go for more lumens, as well and most noticeably HID will get you a higher color tempature, ( a bluer light). That makes them appear to be brighter. The nature of HID, being an arc source makes them good for long throughs like search lights or flash lights that shoot far. For instance if you look at the PDF of the HID fixtures you will see that the lenses have heavy looking cut plastic lens on them. This is to help spread the arc of the source. LED's by nature are have a wider spread, hence less plastic diffusion. To compensate for the spread LED,S will have a reflector around them to help focus the light.

One good thing about LEDS AND HID's is they are basically designed to accept 12 to 24 volts, hence no need for a transformer As with most house hold LED applications.

The down side to HID is the need for an igniter and ballest. These are additional electronic components ( built into the lamp housing) that can fail. 
Another down fall to HID, is ever time the lamp strikes ( turn on) you loose about one lumen of out put. 
LED light sources (the good ones). Are typicaly rated at 10,000 hours HID are far less.

Lastly LEDs are much better at watts per lumin compared to HID in this low wattage range, besides plasma light source, that is another discussion! 
Much of this is of course my personal experience.

My other life is in the lighting industry.... I also do sell and stock HID flashlights in the 35w range, and they are awesome, a bit better than their LED counterpart. Take a look at

http://www.phoebus.com/flashlights.html

Thanks for the link Mike, I'm gona take a closer look at their products.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Went crazy this year and fitted EDS to 2 tractors

Leds here come in a range of wattages

Typically for work lights 15 to about 60 watt, I chose square 27 watt and they are terrific. Round ones are dearer.

On the tractors, two up high on the canopy above the loader and two out the back on the mud guards.

The original lights were moved up to the canopy.

The formula for calculating draw is:

watts divided by volts equals amps . ie a 100 watt lamp at 12 volts draws 8.25 amps

In my case 27 watts at 12 volts draws 2.25 amps

Bought the lamps on EBay got 8 for $159, thats less than $20each including postage from the other side of Australia. Priced at the local machinery dealer on special they were $79 (usually circa $90) and the LEDs looked the same even down to the packaging. Someone is making some money and it sure ain't me.

THey light the place up like daylight at short range and when I went back to standard lights I struggled to see how I could have worked without them.

Going to mount two more on my little loader on the loader staunchions to let me see the windrows better.

I intended putting one on the baler looking rearward but moving the tractor lamps up to the canopy gives plenty of light rearward.

Putting them on my industrial FEL and may spend extra $ and buy ones that fit in the place of the square lamps the loader came with.

Leds are polarity sensitive ie you need positive and earth the right way around.

Being 12/24 volt, in fact most are 9 to 36. I have ordered another 8 and will fit them as reversing lights on my trucks.

Even put one on my ride-on mower.

I am sold on them , fully converted, and will not go back to the dark ages.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Coondle,Kinda funny how you say things compared to here.

Positive & Earth,here we call it Positive and Ground

ride-on mower,here we call it a rider mower


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Coondle,Kinda funny how you say things compared to here.
> 
> Positive & Earth,here we call it Positive and Ground
> 
> ride-on mower,here we call it a rider mower


Must be why they call it down under.....

I do like "Earth" though, gives it more meaning.

EDIT: 
Made me wonder, then cringe what Aussies refer to our part of the world in North America......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Coondle,Kinda funny how you say things compared to here.
> 
> Positive & Earth,here we call it Positive and Ground
> 
> ride-on mower,here we call it a rider mower


Same in the UK positive or hot and earth. Changed light fixtures out for Tammy's aunt last time we were there. really weird with it all being 220, itty bitty wires to the fixtures, attach the wires to the fixtures, snap a plastic guard over the terminals and screwed it back to the ceiling, no outlet or gang box used. made me nervous but when in rome. Of course then even a touch lamp has this monstrosity of a 220 plug on it, about what my stick welder has on it.

I'm convinced any more if you don't have a ZTR you don't have a mower, ride on or not.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

We speak some of the same language some of the time and we have all sorts of strange tribal rituals, like our Aussie rules football, and we play cricket. Should I mention Ye Auld mug and a winged keel?

Earth and Ground

Paddocks and Fields

Hire cars and Rentals

Contract haying and Custom work

Litres and Gallons (is that Imperial gallons or US gallons)

Colour and Color

Metres (the measurement not the instrument) and feet/yards

Hectares and Acres

and you guys drive on the wrong side of the road, lucky you have all got it wrong otherwise there would be mayhem over there

The list goes on and there are plenty of your terms and sayings that I do not catch on to, and that is part of the glory of a forum like this, with all of the various methods cultures attitudes and outlooks but it is still only an Aussie that can say:

"G'day mate" and you know that he is a dinky die Aussie.

So to all of you

G'DAY MATE!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very good Coondle....send me a PM on any terms or sayings that you do not grasp and I will send you a explanation. I also enjoy Skinner from down under. There are lots of people from the Northeast US and the Southeast US that will give you pause when they speak....I can imagine how difficult it could be for you....especially living upside down with all the blood rushing to your head.....and then people who live in "the valley" in California....well let's just say it's LIKE different DUDE. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Mike

Try having relatives in North-East England. The Geordie (Northumberland) accent and dialect are something else again. Visited them a few years ago and was astounded that even their other relatives from the next town spoke a different dialect ie different words for the same thing, or is it thang or thaang?

You also know what they say :

A good idea is a rush of blood to the head!

You have now confirmed to me what I have thought all along, that I must be full of good ideas.

I live in the West of my continent and I realise that as in the Christmas story all the wise men come from the East, so have to bring my blood-swollen head back down to Earth or is it Ground?

?


----------

